# Engine and tranny swap i want to see my options



## hectr<3goingfaster (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 2003 jetta 1.8t its automatic this is my first car and im really excited about it. I want to make it a 5 speed i think itd be easier to just pull and engine and tranny out of a car then to drop a new tranny in my car already. I also would like a bigger engine if possible. Idk what other engines are compatible so id apreciate any advise i can get thanks.


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

First off, welcome to the vw scene! Second, there is a hybrid/ swap forum for that kind of question on here, and finally, just leave it 1.8t/auto. 1.8t's are great motors with a huge aftermarket support, and you do not need a 5 speed, trust me thats a PITA swap and useless. An automatic can shift faster than you can and that *torque converter* in there instead of a cluch, what do you think one of the things it does is? Yep correct, it MULTIPLIES torque from a stand still. also, with an auto, you do not loose boost from shift to shift as your foot doesnt leave the gas. So leave it be for now and enjoy the vw world. Concentrate on suspension and body work/interior/sound systems ect... if you are interested in swaps and such, try an earlier gen with a big motor from a later gen.:thumbup:


p.s. the search function is your friend!


----------



## hectr<3goingfaster (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice could you please give me some url for some aftermarket dealers


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

Search Function. or try this site: Water Werks they have links to many, many major tunning sites


----------

